# NEC, use more extension boxes or an access panel?



## brudgers (Aug 19, 2014)

I saw this and thought of the Tiger.  http://diy.stackexchange.com/q/47755/23752  Cheers,  Ben


----------



## steveray (Aug 19, 2014)

Thanks Ben, good to see you are still around!


----------



## fatboy (Aug 19, 2014)

Yes, where you been Ben?

Welcome back.......


----------



## brudgers (Aug 20, 2014)

Taking my son to soccer. Walking the dogs. Loving on my wife.

  Learning to be more selective about architectural projects. Spending more time programming computers. Spending less time reading things that **** me off on the internet and then writing about them.

  Looking for activities which scale rather than start from scratch every time.

  Cheers, Ben


----------



## brudgers (Aug 20, 2014)

I came up with 'sawhorse' .

  And I thought "I shouldn't have to pay to be one."

  Then I thought "Why am I wasting energy on that?"

  "How did that become a meaningful part of my identity?"

  I stopped reading the site and I didn't miss it.

  I just visited 'Off Topic' and it was obvious why.


----------



## brudgers (Aug 20, 2014)

Not being able to edit my posts makes my writing  less fun.

  Beyond me personally, I doubt it makes the site better.

  Don't get me wrong. I understand why Jeff did it as a way to monetize the site.

  I just think it's counter-productive...and that's based on a lot of research into the design of StackOverflow (the original sister site to the Home Improvement site I linked to - it's top 100 on the web).

  You can listen to Joel Spolsky and Jeff Atwood discuss it here: https://soundcloud.com/stack-exchange/sets/stack-overflow-podcasts-1 if you're interested.

  Jeff Atwood has since created Discourse which seeks to solve the behaviorial problems that bulletin boards foster: http://www.discourse.org/


----------



## JBI (Aug 20, 2014)

Welcome back brudgers. I too took some time off, though for different reasons. Good to be back.


----------



## mark handler (Aug 20, 2014)

or this one?

View attachment 1085


View attachment 1085


/monthly_2014_08/download.jpg.3686aa0bfc561cb811ede32994c5e5aa.jpg


----------



## ICE (Aug 20, 2014)

Well brudgers, nobody took your place.  Every now and then somebody comes up with an original bit of wit but the humor factor went way down when you quit showing up.  It's been so dull around here that Jeff has tried to be funny....  The only thing funny about that is that it's Jeff trying to be funny.

You can buy in for a lot less now.  I think it is as low as $5.  Perhaps you can come up with a title for those folks.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Aug 26, 2014)

Mr. brudgers, it's good to see your post, I miss your point of view(s) on several subject matters.

Not very happy that your Auburn Tigers beat MIZZOU, but both had great seasons anyway.

pc1


----------

